
YC W16- Why I joined SendBird and Why do I stay? - MarkSanghee
https://kimchihill.com/2020/02/24/why-i-joined-sendbird-and-why-do-i-stay/
======
MarkSanghee
Thank you for reading my blog. This article is about why I joined a YC startup
SendBird back in 2015 and what led me to come to the states in 2017 as a
series of the surprising journey. It has been almost 5 years I am with this
company, so I wanted to shed a light on why I stay for audiences.

